# Crossover mit Mandrake?



## Gabi (12. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Kann man das *Crossover* von SuSE auch unter
Mandrake verwenden?

Schöne Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> Kann man das Crossover von SuSE auch unter
> ...



Es geht!  

cu @ll


----------

